# TF Info & Queens in South Georgia/North Florida or USDA Zone 8 / AHS Zone 9



## agm2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am a rookie beekeeper. After extensive reading I believe one of the most important nuggets I've learned (from several sources) is "All Beekeeping is Local". 

Therefore, as I live in extreme SW Georgia (11 miles north of Florida State line) I am looking for TF guidance and TF Queen stock:
1--in South Georgia to North Florida, but also 
2--in similar if not same USDA Cold Hardiness / AHS Heat Zones (USDA zone 8b / AHS Zone 9) (Could this be the better definition of "local" for bees?)

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard agm!

here is a link to the 'tf members listing' thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?320882-treatment-free-member-listing

so far we don't have anyone listed in georgia and only one in florida. i believe that all of the alabama members are up in the northern part of the state. hopefully someone will chime in closer to your area.

also, is there a possibility of catching swarms from feral survivor colonies in your area?


----------



## agm2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

Squarepeg,
Thanks for the reply.  I've caught a couple swarms, but later found they were most likely from a regularly treating beekeeper that I didn't know was a mile away. I've set more traps in areas that I believe are more remote.

I have 4 hives from last year---two from those swarms, and two from a Nuc (and later split) purchased from our bee club. Three were requeened with a TF queen purchased from Florida. 

I've learned that there are 3 other beekeepers close to me (1/2 to 1.2 miles) that treat regularly. I'm working with them using the 2 articles from Dec. ABJ (Randy Oliver and ???) who both said we must improve genetics as a community. Both stated treat if needed,but if you do, then requeen with a Resistant Queen. I'm as much looking for resistant queen stock for them as for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

awesome! good luck please keep us posted with your experiences.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Greetings, AGM, & welcome to the forum 
If I understand correctly, "fat Beeman" dba "Dixie Bee supply" or something like that, claims to be treatment free.
It is my understanding his queen source is in "south Georgia" ( I dunno where I got that from ).
When in doubt, ask 'em!
Good Luck ... CE


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

tech.35058 said:


> Greetings, AGM, & welcome to the forum
> If I understand correctly, "fat Beeman" dba "Dixie Bee supply" or something like that, claims to be treatment free.
> It is my understanding his queen source is in "south Georgia" ( I dunno where I got that from ).
> When in doubt, ask 'em!
> Good Luck ... CE


Fat Beeman isn't treatment free just so you know.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Suggest getting some queens from Bill Carpenter at http://www.carpentersapiaries.com/


----------



## agm2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks to all for your replies....

Tech.35058: Slow_Drone is correct. While fat beeman states he doesn't use synthetic pesticides, he does use acids, essential oils, boric acid, etc. 

Fusion_power: The 3 queens I got last July were from Carpenters--they were great. However, I would still like to expand the genetic pool a little more if possible. Am I on the right track here?


I did see this morning another thread http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?334821-Treatment-Free-Bee-Provider-Site that links to http://treatmentfreequeens.com/
That could be very useful -- I hope it catches on. Unfortunately, there's only 2 providers shown nationwide at this time. Probably because it has fees associated with listings. Is there any way todo this on beesource?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Slow Drone said:


> Fat Beeman isn't treatment free just so you know.


Thank you for the correction, & my apologies if I had misled any one.
I was basing this on one of his comments in the SOMD interveiws ( from 2011-ish)
where he states "( this is a school. I teach how to treat bees . I do not treat my bees)" or some such.
But that was 6 years ago. the SOMD domain is offered for sale, and craig & fat bee man appear to have move to you-tube. Apparently the old podcasts are still available in archives, if any one wants to dig them out & listen.
Again, my apologies ... CE


----------

